# If you could have 1 superpower, what would it be?



## Thrifty Walrus

How would you use it?

[rankerwidget id="399408" href="http://www.ranker.com/list/superpowers-we-wish-we-had/benjamin-dunn" name="Superpowers We Wish We Had"][/rankerwidget]


----------



## Immemorial

Telekinesis. Sylar style Telekinesis.

I would go about killing people obviously. Or just use it as an excuse to barely ever move.


----------



## MensSuperMateriam

Thrifty Walrus said:


> How would you use it?


Reading/controlling minds. I would do this to my enemies :crazy:


----------



## Thrifty Walrus

DarkestHour said:


> And you forgot to add the poll.


Through the process I have to post the thread then make the poll, I didn't forget.


----------



## Efthalia

Teleportation. 'Cause there's too many cool people around the world to stay in one place.


----------



## Nomenclature

To remember everything I've ever read or heard would be the ultimate school survival tool, especially when combined with my knack for bullshitting. Not to mention I could retell stories significantly better and be a walking Google (but people call me that anyway).

But if I had to pick, it would be the ability to learn to do something by watching it in action. Dance, roundhouse kicking, sports, sewing, cooking, FUCK YES!


----------



## OctoberSkye

FiNiTe said:


> But if I had to pick, it would be the ability to learn to do something by watching it in action. Dance, roundhouse kicking, sports, sewing, cooking, FUCK YES!


What she said. :happy:


----------



## Sily

Thrifty Walrus said:


> How would you use it?


Well, after answering a question yesterday in the debate forum, I'm back on the Invisibility kick. But your suggestion of *talk to animals* ... man o' man... that would be cool. I now cannot decide for the life of me which is better so I can't vote now.

Invisibility - I'd sit in on meetings at the White House, CIA, FBI, I'd watch people and how they spend their time, what do they do (NO, I do NOT follow them into the shower), I attend all concerts and movies free, I board planes and travel for free, I board trains and travel for free. My partner in crime, husband, will join me on free airplane rides and sitting in on meetings and such.

Talk to animals - lol... 1st, I want to talk to my three dogs. Then I speak to the deer, frogs, fish, birds.... on and on.. snakes... ants, bees, worms, fleas, bedbugs...


----------



## Nasmoe

Super strength. I do not like being weak.


----------



## Sybyll

Teleportation. I'd never be late for anything again, _ever._ Also, I'd be able to travel around the world as I pleased without having to worry about transportation-costs also, I wouldn't need the ability to walk through walls because I could just teleport to the other side.:tongue:

That said there are way too many choices up there! Invisibility, never dieing of old age (assuming I'd also stop ageing at a point), remembering everything, mind-reading, controlling fire and flying were my other choices...


----------



## HannibalLecter

DarkestHour said:


> Telekinesis. Sylar style Telekinesis.
> 
> I would go about killing people obviously. Or just use it as an excuse to barely ever move.


Second this; however, if it were an option, I'd have chose retrocognition.


----------



## Blueguardian

Out of the choices provided, teleportation sounds the most awesome. Not only would I be able to instantly go anywhere in the world. I could, possibly teleport to other planets, galaxies, etc. I would assume I could teleport other objects too, or I would be the nude teleporter... so I could take advantage of that too. Though, I think I would like to teleport some sort of space friendly structure to Mars as my living quarters. Last thing I would want after acquiring this power, is to be shot in my sleep by some one, or agency. roud:


----------



## Nearsification

Time Travel! Without time travel I refuse to vote!


----------



## kiwigrl

At first I liked teleportation the best, I mean, travel whenever I want, how awesome. But then I saw the healing others option so I chose that.


----------



## L'Empereur

Telekinesis, which could then by used for flight and super speed?


----------



## Darkfiremat

even if it not there im taking TIME CONTROL THE ULTIMATE POWER


----------



## Roman

I picked Invisibility. I just think it would be cool to have when you don't want people to mess with you. JUST TURN INVISIBLE. Problem solved! :tongue:


----------



## Nomenclature

FiNiTe said:


> To remember everything I've ever read or heard would be the ultimate school survival tool, especially when combined with my knack for bullshitting. Not to mention I could retell stories significantly better and be a walking Google (but people call me that anyway).
> 
> But if I had to pick, it would be the ability to learn to do something by watching it in action. Dance, roundhouse kicking, sports, sewing, cooking, FUCK YES!





OctoberSkye said:


> What she said. :happy:


Continuing on that idea, who _wouldn't_ want to be able to do this?


----------



## OutcastGenius

_Remember everything you've ever read or heard_ :Because I could outwit people. More than I already do.:laughing:


----------



## EvanR

Can't die of old age, 

that would mean immense accumulation of knowledge and power. It would allow for very long term investments. Also, I would be able to enjoy the technologies hundreds of years in the future.


----------



## Ming

Read minds. Then I can control the world MHWHAHWAHA!


----------



## TheDreamDealer

I chose "Not needing to sleep, eat, drink, or use the bathroom" so that would mean I would basically be an INFP machine - get rid of the distractions like self-maintenance haha


----------



## Jwing24

I chose I do not want one. I figure, whatever super power I have, I am still not perfect. So somehow, I would use that super power in a bad way, screwing the world up. I couldn't handle that on my conscience.


----------



## Xplosive

+1 for being able to control time ... there's so much you could do with that sort of power.


----------



## OctoberSkye

Jwing24 said:


> I chose I do not want one. I figure, whatever super power I have, I am still not perfect. So somehow, I would use that super power in a bad way, screwing the world up. I couldn't handle that on my conscience.


The moment I read this, I thought, "HAS to be an NFJ."

I think I've been on these forums too much...


----------



## Turelie

Teleportation so I could easily see friends around the world.

Being able to remember anything I've seen or read would seem like a curse, imo. :crazy:


----------



## PulpFictionFan

Telekinesis is the choice for me. You could get somebody to keep punching themselves in the face then be like"Stop hitting yourself! Stop hitting yourself!" :crazy: There would be so many options for using telekinesis, oh man! :wink:


----------



## WhatEver

Teleportation and telekinesis. hard to choose between them.


----------



## Tanigi

Flight. I can't count the number of times I've been laying on the couch (or somewhere else extremely comfortable)and thought about how nice it would be to just be to able to float wherever I needed to go instead of having to stand up. :crazy:

I want to swoop with the birds... fly through a cloud... do cool aerial acrobatics... have a picnic in the air... go to sleep suspended ten feet off the ground... walk on the ceiling... wave at an airplane... wear a cape... totally freak out the neighbors...

Yeah. I wanna fly.


----------



## EskimoFox

ACKACKACK They're all so good!!! How do I decide!!!???!!!


----------



## EskimoFox

I might hafta pick telekinesis, cuz its like the cure all, I mean, you can just explode people's heads with your thoughts. Not that I'd use it fer that........ But I mean, you could use it to fly, just basically pick up prettymuch anything with yer mind and hold on!!! You could kinda use it to heal people if you're really smart, you'd be the best most sanitary surgeon ever. AND you could totally have the craziest zaniest sex ever.... jus sayin...

Mind reading could be amazingly awesome, imagine you could really screw with people's heads. Not to mention, if we set this in the future, if you are good enough, you would be instantly the single most useful man in the universe, being able to commincate with people light years away! Maybe not but it's a thought. Not to mention, can we say best detective ever? However, this power would have the downside of turning whomever possessed it into a total creeper.... you all know its true, you just get to creepy people out with you're ability to know stuff. You'd be the ultimate romantic. Nuff said. AND you would win pretty much every game ever. Ever.

Healing people is really really tempting, because I really would like to be that guy that someone owes their life to. Imagine having hundreds of people be completely indebted to you because you saved their life... not a bad way to win a girl either, she gets in some accident, you totally show up and relieve her pain and heal her completely. Hmmm... downside is that you could find yourself keeping old people alive well past their expiration date, and people then hold you responsible if someone dies....... maybe not so good.

But then again, manipulating fire is not only completely amazing, it's like totally romantic. I mean IMAGINE. You set a candle light dinner for yer girl, but the candle's not lit. Not a problem, just blow lightly in its direction and viola, you just became sexiest man of the month... and you could use it to fly as well, so long as you had like some makeshift wings or a parachute or something. All it takes to get lift is to heat the air beneath your wings. Not to mention, using your hands and or legs as rockets. I mean how cool is that? You'd kinda hafta smoke though if you had fire control. I mean you're thumb is the ultimate lighter, it's like a given. And perhaps if you have the ability, it would make you immune to burns and smoke damage, so you could just smoke to yer hearts content....:crazy:

But electricity, oh WHERE do I start. Not only do you get the finger of god and get to smite people, but you would be THE ULTIMATE HACKER, capable of instant communication with any electronic object. Well, you might hafta learn binary really really well, but I mean, seriously, vending machines don't stand a chance against you. Not to mention you could control machines without touching them! And come on, you get to totally be emperor palpatine here. Sith powers!!! ANDANDAND you get magneto's powers because you can totally use yer powers as a giant invisible electromagnet! ANDAND since the human nervous system is nothing but electrical impulses you could have mind reading powers if you hone your skills enough!!! Plus you would be a paraplegic's best friend, because you could allow them to walk and maybe even heal nerve damage through stimulation... total empathy, total moneys given an atm, total control over any videogame, Ok I've decided!!!!!!!


----------



## Black Rabbit

Need I say more? I have a theory that super speed can beat out any other superpower in a 1 vs 1 scenario.


----------



## Ti Dominant

*Invisibility*.

I am such a pervert and an honest crook that if I could get away with it via invisibility, the sky would be the limit in terms of much mischief I'd get into. I'd stalk girl's locker rooms, porn sessions, orgies, steal items, play with people hair, slap people on the face, ect., ect., ect....

That would be tons of fun, excitement, and pleasure with no end in sight!


----------



## lib

Teleportation


----------



## susurration

I would prefer matter manipulation, as was mentioned before. But out of the options, I would, with great hesitation (as i'd want them all! i.e. i'd prefer a magical ability to do any of the above) pick invisibility. 

I could get free transport, roam the world and go wherever I wanted for free and could do good without being seen. I find that being invisible would provide the safety net to allow me to do everything i've wanted to do belt felt unsafe doing so. Like, I could take on a criminal amidst a criminal act knowing full well they wouldn't see me. I could also work under cover doing a lot of things... without being tracked. 

Of all the superpowers, invisibility is something i've always been most drawn to. That, and flying. Oh, and the powers of 'the one'. I would love to be able to take on one hundred thousand agents among other things.


----------



## snail

I didn't see tele-empathy as an option, so I'm trying to figure out which of the other options would give me that ability.

Manipulating electricity, maybe, because it would let me affect the brain. 
Healing others, maybe, because that is what I would use the ability for, and "healing" is a broad term. If it applies spiritually and emotionally, then yes, that works too for my purposes. 
Reading minds might be related, but not sufficient. 

YouTube - POWDER: Suffering ...

_ THIS_ is the power I want. I would use it to change the world.


----------



## Nearsification

I think I posted in this thread before.....but I did not vote....


But now I choose shape shifting. Imagine. I would use it for the same purpose people would choose invisablity. Blending in is better then hiding out. I could just keep running forever. Just travel being who ever I want. That would be one of the best lives I could ever live. Nothing could stop me. Nothing could find me. Its the life I always wanted.


----------



## SuperDevastation

Ice is nice. I can use it to freeze enemies solid, shoot icicles, and I can keep certain kinds of foods and drinks cold without a refrigerator.


----------



## wandai

Let's talk about weaknesses. 

Invisibility: You will be blind.

Flight: You can't go way faster than when you run on land. Why? Can you see in all of images in high speed? I don't think so.

Super Strength: You will still die if pierced, stabbed, etc.

Super Speed: Similar with flight. You can't do it at, say 120mph.

Telekinesis: I actually have nothing about this. Wait, what if you lose control when you're overwhelmed by, say, anger?

Create and manipulate fire: You will still be affected by heat, i.e. your internal organ will cook.

Create and manipulate ice: Similar with control and manipulate fire: you're not impervious to cold.

Create and manipulate electricity: Some user already mention the disadvantages of this power.

Read Minds: Can you selectively read certain thoughts? I'm pretty sure it will sounds like a riot.

Healing (yourself): Some other user mention that if you can't heal fast enough, you will still die.

Healing (others): Do I have to touch people to heal them? If so, I don't want to cure STDs.

Remember everything you've ever read or heard: You will ends up resenting everyone because you remember all the small things that irritates you about other people. And their actions too.

Can't die of old age: You need to keep yourself extremely healthy then. Carcinogens will still cause cancer which may or may not kill you, regardless of age. And you will be exposed to a lot of carcinogens because you're 500 years old.

Walk through walls: You need to be selective though. Wrong walk may end up with you free falling from 78th floor.

Teleportation: You basically deconstruct yourself to create yourself someplace else. It's like dying and being reborn. Do you still keep your memories?

Transform your shape: Over time, can you still remember who you used to look like? And how to prevent people around you from confusing you for someone else? 

Talk to animals: You wouldn't want to work to slaughterhouse then. Or any places that is crowded with animals.

Ability to breath without oxygen: How do you get energy without oxygen?

Not needing to sleep, eat, drink, or use the bathroom: This sounds good. But don't you need sleep to process all the informations you have during the day?

I wouldn't want a superpower even if I could have one: Well, I got nothing to say about this.


----------



## Lokkye

Telekinesis










As for invisibility.. I have no use for it. I'm already invisible, no one ever notices me


----------



## March Cat

Telekinesis: for when moving your body is too much of an effort.


----------



## AussieChick

I'd like to be able to read minds,then i would know what people really think of me.If i really like someone alot,i could read their mind and find out if they like me too.But i would probably get upset,if they were thinking nasty things about me.As an ISFJ,i get hurt very easily,so knowing other peoples thoughts would be a drawback in one way.


----------



## Djanga

Toss up between not needing to sleep and reading minds.
I mean, think of the things you could accomplish with an extra 10 hours everyday! You could read 1000 page books in one night (every NT's fantasy :crazy. Plus, you could start doing something and you could do it for weeks on end. Also no jet lag, you could travel as much as you wanted.
But reading minds... you would be able to win every competition, because you would really know how to please the judges, you could know what people thought of you so as not to to make an idiot of yourself (this is coming from someone borderline aspie) and best of all would be getting inside the mind of a total genius.


----------



## myexplodingcat

I'm stuck between Flight, Ability to Remember Everything You've Heard or Read, and Not Needing to Sleep, Eat, Drink or Use the Bathroom. And not dying of old age.
Flight--heck, doesn't everyone want this? I literally have "flying" dreams all the time, not daydreams but just dreams.
Ability to Remember Everything You've Heard or Read--ohh, geek heaven.
Not Needing to Sleep--Ohhhhhhhhhhhhh, way more geek heaven. Bonus if school's out too--I learn much more on my own time, with my own studies.
Not Dying of Old Age--So I have just about unlimited time to research everything? Awesome. Wikipedia will love me. Combined with the others (well, maybe not flight), I could probably start my own, more accurate Wikipedia. Bonus if this comes in "phoenix" form (while keeping past lives' knowledge), so I'm minus the health issues and that junk.

But I can already read minds (or at least MBTI type + a little body language) and I can definitely talk to animals. Anyone can TALK to animals. It's just the making them listen that's the hard part. I'm usually pretty good with cats, though. Cats are awesome.


----------



## myexplodingcat

Djanga said:


> Toss up between not needing to sleep and reading minds.
> I mean, think of the things you could accomplish with an extra 10 hours everyday! You could read 1000 page books in one night (every NT's fantasy :crazy. Plus, you could start doing something and you could do it for weeks on end. Also no jet lag, you could travel as much as you wanted.
> But reading minds... you would be able to win every competition, because you would really know how to please the judges, you could know what people thought of you so as not to to make an idiot of yourself (this is coming from someone borderline aspie) and best of all would be getting inside the mind of a total genius.


1st off: WELCOME! INTJs are awesome. Especially on the Internet, where reasoning can be examined.

Ni mystifies me. I keep thinking of it like that one synesthesiac (?) person who can "see" numbers in the air if she wants, as a 3-D model, and can walk around and look at it. I could see it as an aux or an inferior function, but I can't imagine how someone could have that as their most commonly used function. It's such a logical function that... well... dang.

Now that that's out of the way.

2nd: I have to agree on that no-sleep thing.

3rd: You don't want to get inside my head. You'd go insane. My thought processes, if mapped out on paper, would probably take up that paper the Mythbusters used in the paper-folding myth, if they could be mapped out at all, and if they were mapped, they'd be really, really, really messy.

I just now stopped typing and started muttering to myself in imagination of a conversation with someone. I'd better post this or it'll be midnight and I'll still be playing through a script mentally. In which case, the no-sleep would be excellent. ^^

4th: INTJs can be misdiagnosed with Asperger's (intelligent but sometimes socially inept... described me in middle school) easily. It's just their personality.


----------



## Peripheral

Remember Everything.


----------



## Surreal Breakfast

If the ability to have magic powers wasn't an option I'd choose time control. But neither of them are on the poll, so I can't vote.


----------



## etherealuntouaswithin

The ability to observe "truth" or "essence" in all things.Particularly the human being,with which i may catalyze works and structures based upon their personal truth or inner being/potential...but for the sake of voting,i will say Mind Reading.


----------



## DanceWithChaos

Teleportation- travel the world for free, make surprise visits; be a part time magician; no need for me to wait in long lines in theatres/shows.

Create and manipulate fire- so i can be a 'fire fighter kind of hero' where i can stop bushfires and other fire tragedies; set up a display of fireworks at my disposal; i don't have to feel cold again during winter.


----------



## Enkidu

Super speed. Teleportation is tempting but I think I'd prefer to work at getting where I'm going. 
In addition to super speed, it would be even better if I could be super fast tirelessly. 
I would want to be faster than my own synapses...choice outside of destiny


----------



## Introvertigo

I think Shape-changing would be awesome, even better than Invisibility. Not only could I blend perfectly into the surroundings so I can see and hear everything, I could deceive people be being someone or something of value to them. Think of all the havoc I could cause! Mmwaahahahaha!


----------



## fire469

I dunno if I'd rather have the ability to go invisible or breathe without oxygen (or underwater! ) hrm...


----------



## The Mighty Elvi

+1 On the Scanners head exploding power.

What can I say, I'm INTJ.


----------



## Neon Knight

It was a toss up between teleportation and shape changing, so I took shape changing since I can find many nefarious ways to use this, *Mooahahaha!* 

PS I swear I did not read Introvertigo's post before I typed this.


----------



## Cobalt Blue

Knowing what animals think would be great therefore I picked that talking to animals ability. I have social phobia so animals are my great companions! Sadly, I can't seem to understand them.. 

woot.


----------



## Introvertigo

SuPERNaUT said:


> It was a toss up between teleportation and shape changing, so I took shape changing since I can find many nefarious ways to use this, *Mooahahaha!*


Great minds think alike--


----------



## The Dude

Teleportation is the best special power.


----------



## Neon Knight

Introvertigo said:


> Great minds think alike--


Yeah that was just seriously eerie lol! Appears we both have equally and probably similar evil intentions (esp. the someone important to them part :> ).

Wait that means I'd be a villain. Well, they do get the better lines and have much more fun so...I'm in :crazy:


----------



## blit

The ability to disable others' super powers permanently.


----------



## Zster

Man - teleportation PLEASE!!! There are so many places I wish I could drop in, if time (or air fare) were not factors!

Healing/talking to animals woudl be helpful in my profession.

My most honest answer was not there though: "breathe under water" (would be awesome!)


----------



## Introvertigo

Muck Fe said:


> The ability to disable others' super powers permanently.


That's a super anti-power. BANNED! Oops, wrong thread.


----------



## raymond

I want the power..to change my power whenever I want!


And 5 people voted to not have to sleep, eat, and go to the bathroom? Really? Of all the cool stuff you could have picked you decided you're fed up with taking a shit every day?


But in all seriousness I think any power would be cool. They all have the potential to be incredimazing in some way. I'd say teleportation, shapeshifting, and talking to animals would be my top 3. You can pick which one I get.


----------



## nottie

I can already read minds. C; Okay, not really. But I think I'd hate to have the power, anyway. xD It sounds horribly irritating.

Telekinesis is where it's at :|


----------



## lumpunzik

I went with remembering everything. That would make my life a lot less difficult.

But if I wanted something really fantastic, I'd read minds. Which would also make my life a lot less difficult. People don't have to make sense when I know what they're thinking!


----------



## Introvertigo

Ohhhhh, I don't think I'd want to know what EVERYONE is thinking. Could I switch it on and off at will?


----------



## junshibuya

if can be naif, the power I want only "being loved"
that all, nothing less.


----------



## Absurdist

Invisibility so do almost anything. Nothing bad though... but that is relative.


----------



## Introvertigo

Why be invisible if not for nefarious purposes? Would you be using your invisibility for, say, matchmaking?


----------



## sriracha

Not needing to eat drink sleep or use the bathroom. Lol. its self explanatory. I don't need superpowers. But any of them would make life fun!!


----------



## EskimoFox

I've decided that electricity manipulation would just be the best power ever. I mean, think about it, not only do you instantly have palpatine powers, but you are instantly perfect at videogames, you could hack the matrix, you could hack the internet, you could hack anything! Not to mention, you would be able to manipulate anything magnetic by simply creating an electromagnetic field! We're talking magneto powers here. Not even to mention you could call anyone from anywhere if near a cell phone tower! Oh and best of all, the nerves of the human body use what to send signals? Electrical impulses. Seriously, mind control. Electricity. Nuff said.


----------



## error

Invisibility so I can try and hide from all the crazy people in this thread who have gotten powers and they say they're going to use to blow up peoples heads and go on psychotic rampages.


----------



## Jessie

Remembering everything I read or heard. That would really help to have this ability.


----------



## The Unseen

Not needing to sleep, eat, drink, or use the bathroom would be so fricken awesome. Imagine all that I could accomplish from not being interrupted by these necessities!


----------



## Apocalypse kid

i always wished i had _Telekinesis because somtimes there is somthing i cant reach or if i want to trip someone..lol
_


----------



## JazzyJewels

I was stuck between Flight and Teleportation for a moment, but then I realized I'd rather enjoy the view along the way to my destination by flying than just instantly being there and missing out on the nature. Flying would be such blissful, solitary time spent reflecting on thoughts, ideas, and emotions.


----------



## JoetheDreamer

Flight!


----------



## Fantastic Fantaseer

I would want the power to give my self any powers I want. and say the limit would be no moer than 3 other powers, I always keep the ability to give my self any ability. but when I needed or wanted an ability I don't have room for, I'd drop on ability I didn't need at the moment, and replace it with the new one.
or I could just say the ability to do anything I want.


----------



## Adthey

There was three cool ones. The first was "Remember everything you've ever read or heard", which is great, but I though it might get a little bit overwhelming.
There is this "Not needing to sleep, eat, drink, or use the bathroom", I always thought that our basic needs makes us weak, so I wouldn't complain if I had this superpower.
But if I could just have, Teleportation wins, the possibility of being with whoever you want to be at any moment, is... shamefully not possible. And I would give anything for it.


----------



## PeaceOfMind

I want the ability to read minds. It would be very useful in dealing with people.


----------



## Luneth

Super Speed. In theory, it gives you everything. If you look at Flash Gordon when he had Speed Force and was a 'fully flegded' Speedster, even Superman couldn't touch him, and I don't just mean 'in a race', controlling that much speed inadvertently gives you super strength. Super Speed also affects you biologically, giving you a faster regeneration rate, rendering you near immortal!

The list goes on. I win. muaha


----------



## Nekomata

Shapeshifting, in all ways possible. Such as changing my appearence to that which I want with no effort (such as long purple hair, even look like fictional characters or mimic people you've met on the street or seen on tv), turning to animals and such, also transforming limbs into weapons and whatnot. So many ways to transform my appearence, so little time~


----------



## Word Dispenser

This is tricky.

Think of all the stuff you could learn if you could read minds. Wow. I mean, I'd be _living _in a university, picking the brains of all the smartest people.

On the other hand, there's bound to be some pretty screwed up thoughts amidst the smart thoughts, and who wants to sort through the garbage? I'd demand some kind of telepathic filter for crap.

Then there's the not needing to eat, sleep, drink or go to the bathroom. I'd still like to eat, as I enjoy baking and cooking. _But _not needing to sleep or go to the bathroom? Awesome. Think of all the extra time you'd have to learn stuff. As long as there's no catch-- Such as bad health or energy, or something.

Then there's remembering everything you've read or heard. _That's _cool. But, would that equate to _understanding_? If not, it could get kind of overwhelming.

All in all, I can't decide.

But, I do notice that there's no poll option for controlling the weather, and that's the power of my favourite superhero from X-men. 

I'd want to be even more intelligent, quicker to grasp things, able to read things incredibly fast, and pick up on just about anything -- So my answer is: *Super intelligence.* Hands down, final answer.


----------



## The Performance

_Create and manipulate ice
_I would never need a refrigerator again.


----------



## Introvertigo

I'd love to fly.


----------



## Laney

I chose read minds, but what I really want to do is control minds. To plant ideas and change memories. The world would be a better place within a year.


----------



## Angelus

Awwh, the ability to stop time isn't listed...


----------



## Holgrave

Not needing to sleep, eat, drink, or use the bathroom would save so much time. You could fill your day with more stuff that you weren't able to do before.


----------



## ynajem

Remembering everything. I'd be a lot smarter that way.

But like, shouldn't time-manipulation be a thing?


----------



## Faygo

I agree! Shapeshifting would be amazing. It would make cosplaying so much easier. xD
And it has so many more possibilities then a lot of the other power choices.


----------



## EdBogie

Though the ability to heal people was tugging on my heart, I went with reading minds. I imagine it would be as much of a curse as it is a power, but what I wouldn't give to get inside people's heads and know exactly what they're thinking and feeling. The ability to truly understand, connect, and counsel would be incredible.


----------



## Rinori

I would be like gray from fairytale except more badass. Ice rules


----------



## nolla

I would like to remember everything I've ever read/heard. I like to gain any sort of knowledge, so it would be pretty cool 
The other skills I would love to have: transforming my looks, talking to animals and healing. Maybe telekinesis, too.

I wouldn't like to be immortal, since no-one else would be. I see immortality more as a curse than a blessing. I wouldn't like to read anyone else's mind, 'cause a) I'm not particularly interested, b) I would feel like a stalker and c) I have too many thoughts of my own to sort out already! And I wouldn't like to have the ability to fly. Why? Because I couldn't use it freely. I would be turned into a test animal if someone were to see that I could do something that incredible and abnormal.


----------



## Tater Tot

Telekinesis because I'm friggin lazy and I could, like, just float the remote and bag of chips towards me on the couch or whatever. I could also rip off peoples clothes :O


----------



## Peppermint Mocha

I chose reading minds because it will (in theory) preempt a lot of problems. If you know what someone is thinking then you can better help...although it is also kinda intrusive so I'll probably feel strange using it without the other person's consent.


----------



## grmpf

With the shapeshifting ability, one could cover various other powers, I think...


----------



## MrBojangles

ummm one thats not on there patholekisis the abilty to feel and control other peoples emotions but one thats on there telekinesis


----------



## error

If people had mind effecting powers, or emotion effecting powers... I'd want the ability to jam that kind of power so that people around me couldn't be influenced by it. It just goes against everything I stand for.


----------



## Fallen Nocturne

Wouldn't healing give you the ability to not die of old age anyway? Seems like a redundant power to me...

Anyway, I'd go for the telekinesis. Seems like a really practical power. I have this unfortunate tendency to drop things in narrow spaces. All of my problems would be solved. 

I considered control over electricity because I immediately associated it with technopathy, but the ability to get that damn cheese overruled.

I liked the idea of Cryokinesis too. If I had a superpower, I feel like it'd be the one would have. The ability to not need a freezer appealed to me!


----------



## Cerebro

EdBogie said:


> Though the ability to heal people was tugging on my heart, I went with reading minds. I imagine it would be as much of a curse as it is a power, but what I wouldn't give to get inside people's heads and know exactly what they're thinking and feeling. The ability to truly understand, connect, and counsel would be incredible.


When I read your post, I knew you were an INFJ, only to have that confirmed by seeing your signature. The desire, the need for connection with others, with sharing and alleviating their pains, is very INFJ. I feel you (appropriate enough for two INFJs).


----------



## Zero11

_Ability to breath without oxygen

Shit yeah _ just imagine the possibilities

infinite energy wherever you go :shocked:


----------



## thor odinson

MelanieM said:


> Ever see the movie Carrie? Pretty sure she was an INFP too.


No I haven't, but I am curious as to why you bring it up?

Did she say something along similar lines?


----------



## SweetPickles

thor odinson said:


> No I haven't, but I am curious as to why you bring it up?
> 
> Did she say something along similar lines?


She was a very sweet girl, who had a crazy mother and was bullied by her classmates. She had telekinesis, and things went horribly wrong.

Original book was written by Stephen King who is also an INFP.


----------



## missjayelle

Telekinesis. I want the power to control things with just my mind.


----------



## aravis

Remember everything you've ever read or heard. I realize that's not the coolest one on the list, but I gotta channel that Ravenclaw.


----------



## Stufreddy

Lelouche's ability from Code Geass. The ability to make everyone your pawn. I don't quite know how I'd use it though.


----------



## thor odinson

MelanieM said:


> She was a very sweet girl, who had a crazy mother and was bullied by her classmates. She had telekinesis, and things went horribly wrong.
> 
> Original book was written by Stephen King who is also an INFP.


Reminds me of Chronicle

The character Andrew could have very well been an INFP


----------



## Ziwosa

Misha said:


> The problem with this superpower though, is that you'll probably end up being paranoid reading all the _true_ feelings especially if they work against you.


With great power comes great responsibility, I'd assume that a lot of people would succumb under it.



Misha said:


> Also, I think that would ease out all the fun and curiosity in putting an effort of understanding others by paying all the detailed attentions of others, without projection.


For some people, that ain't the fun part.


----------



## Alejandra Venturini

Nomenclature said:


> But if I had to pick, it would be the ability to learn to do something by watching it in action. Dance, roundhouse kicking, sports, sewing, cooking, FUCK YES!


----------



## Rinori

thor odinson said:


> Reminds me of Chronicle
> 
> The character Andrew could have very well been an INFP


I think he could be although I dont think I would go crazy like that but then again my darkside could allow for such behavior. I feel sorry for him.


----------



## Cerebro

thor odinson said:


> Reminds me of Chronicle
> 
> The character Andrew could have very well been an INFP


Oh, Andrew is DEFINITELY an INFP, in every way. Quiet, sensitive, creative, reflective, seems to speak a different language than all of us... And while this may be off-topic, I think Matt is an INFJ, especially evident as he matures, through his very strict moral code. And Steve is an ESTP, I believe; "...and that's why I'm going into politics."


----------



## ilphithra

Not on the list: Mind Control.

So that I could build my army of minions and take over the world.


----------



## nathdep

I would love to be able to teleport anywhere I wanted to. I love the many different cultures of the world (France in particular) and I wish I could flash to places in a mere instant. I have actually had dreams when I would be able to teleport from my home (I live in NY) to a tropical location.

Hopefully science will continue to advance at the same rate as it has recently and we will all have devices that allows us to go wherever we want in as little time as possible.


----------



## ShadoWolf

I guess shape shifting would be cool. Immortality wasn't totally on here so...


----------



## Feminine

Of the ones given: Healing (yourself).
If you can perpetually heal yourself, you can live forever (immortality). Infinite time to devise the perfect plan to take over the world.


----------



## Finntheirish

Invisibility was my choice but it is a toss up between that and flight. I went with invisibility because I can use it to both get "alone time" and I can use it to help others because I can get even more information on others when they act naturally with out me being around or I can get places I need to go without being spotted.


----------



## Rinori

I would use my ice powers to open up my own snow cone business....lol but seriously I guess I would just become a unique superhero.


----------



## LightningHeart78

Transform ny shape to change into different animals, then I could talk to them and use their abilities! :wink:


----------



## gh0st

I would want to create and manipulate electricity. ;D
I could fry them, bake them, make solid objects out of energy (LIGHTSABER!!!!^0^), have electronics anywhere I want, blind them, zap them, etc.....~
The possibilities!!! 8D


----------



## Fictionalizer

I would use my ability to talk to animals and have long conversations with my two dogs. I wonder what they think and feel. I guess right now and am fairly accurate. To hear my two dogs speak to me... wow... the stories they could tell. I would love to hear Barnum tell me what he sees while he watches TV.


----------



## Master Mind

Telepathy. The perfect power for me. I become the greatest psychologist the world has ever known.

Other cool powers would be:
- Teleportation. I could then laugh every time I see gas prices rise.
- Shapeshifting.
- The ability to stop and restart time. Always have enough time in the day.


----------



## GoodOldDreamer

Invisibility, without a doubt. That could be so fun!


----------



## The King Of Dreams

I would looove telekinesis! You can manipulate anythings plus you can manipulate your body so you can fly. Plus manipulate things like fire, water, earth, air, electricity etc.


----------



## Elfhunter57

telekinesis like how they used it in chronicle (before Andrew went insane)


----------



## Cover3

L0ro said:


> I would want to create and manipulate electricity. ;D
> I could fry them, bake them, make solid objects out of energy (LIGHTSABER!!!!^0^), have electronics anywhere I want, blind them, zap them, etc.....~
> The possibilities!!! 8D


Jeeez =P jedi or sith?


----------



## LibertyPrime

Harem no Jutsu.....best idea I have ever had hmm. That or ero vision XD

<.< yes I'm obviously saying these things...


----------



## SocioApathetic

The power to absorb and remember information from books which are placed beneath my head at night while I sleep.


----------



## despitemyfaults

Healing others... but flight is a close second! I dream about flying a lot and it would be very cool.


----------



## ThatUglyGirl

I picked teleportation. I would use it to get filthy rich so I could take care of my family and then use my powers to explore every part of the world. It would also eliminate the need for little things that annoy me, like having to take public transportation and driving or air travel.

Telekinesis is a very close second, though. It definitely has more possibilities as far as branching out into other powers (manipulating fire, water, etc. as others said above) and flying, which would be awesome.


----------



## Thomas60

Transform my shape
...think of all the erotic possibilities 

Actually, i'll probably pick one of the 'healing' powers, depending on how far their power stretches.

From my interpretation of the options:
*Mind reading* ftw


----------



## MaWhip

I was going to pick:

"Not needing to sleep, eat, drink, or use the bathroom"

But, then I thought about the logistics of it and went :shocked: I kinda don't want stuff banging around in my system any longer than necessary. 

Going Dorian Gray doesn't sound like a bad way to go. If you can essentially live "forever" whats 8...or 12...hours lost everyday to sleeping/eating/etc.?


----------



## ibage

Invisibility easily. But I'm not sure how responsibly I'd use it...


----------



## Annietopia

I would choose either teleportation or reading minds I'd have to stick with reading minds though xD


----------



## gh0st

Cover3 said:


> Jeeez =P jedi or sith?


Pfft... easy question! Sith all the way. ;D
Jedi are too bland. XD


----------



## Averic

Telekinesis. I'd be more motivated to clean.


----------



## Stelmaria

Meta-power - being able to save and reload like in computer games.


----------



## WhiteBoy2427

*I'd vote, But I'm scared it would come true ... *roud:


----------



## Totalbrit

None of the above, I'd have the power to manipulate plants... Like poison Ivy. Don't know why, has always appealed to me, along with time control. But if I had to pick one from the list it would be telekinesis because that just seems the best.


----------



## scott

invisibility... As long as I had complete control over when I went invisible and when I became visible again.


----------



## Otawan

I'd love to be able to retain everything I've read and heard. I'd be interesting to have that much information circling around in my head.


----------



## eli

definitely teleportation.


----------



## ForsakenMe

I'm torn between flight and telekenis... but eh, I'll choose flight for the poll.


----------



## Uncouth Angel

Jennywocky said:


> Didn't Doug Ramsey die pretty quick, or get absorbed into Warlock or something?


Yeah, that power doesn't really translate well into good comic book reading material. lol


----------



## Cloverr

In school I always said the ability to tune people out. Trololol. It would also be pretty rad to make any food I wanted just magically appear. Food vision? * n*


----------



## Humaning

Travelling through the dreams of other people lucid and instantly, while taking any form I desire. Being able to influence their dreams as well so I could learn their secrets and conveniently erase the encounter from their memory. Or I could create epic dreams that we both could ride out. I would finally have tangible use for those eight hours I burn everyday.


----------



## WOLFsanctuary

TELEPORTATION ;-)

By 4w3 SX/SP


----------



## SimpleSauropod

I would've said telepathy, but I'd probably drive myself crazy diving into other people's minds and finding out things I _really_ did not want to know. All the ethical concerns of invading other people's right to privacy are a headache too.

So I guess I'd choose healing. Though I might get kidnapped and forced to do the evil bidding of a greedy company or organization to gain massive profits by healing the uncurable diseases of wealthy socialites, but eh --- I guess I'd still help _some_ decent people before that happens. 

i read too much fiction...


----------



## Pond25

Invisibility... I'll be everybody's Robin Hood mwahahaha! 
I'm 2w3 fyi


----------



## INSANiTY

Telekinesis. In general, I've always been a fan of mind powers (telekinesis, telepathy, teleportation, precognition, etc.) but having I think I would benefit the most from telekinesis since I like making my mind stronger than anything else and that would give me the best results.


----------



## Madam

I voted for not needing to eat/drink/sleep. Oh wow. Life would be so much easier! I'd save a lot of time and money.


----------



## Ruru

If I were the only one to acquire the power I would pick _Invisibility_, just imagine the usefulness of this. 
But if not I would pick Reading minds or rather manipulating minds.


----------



## tanstaafl28

Immortality. I want more time to learn stuff.


----------



## merlin89

Probably invisibility zuhahah, could get everywhere, avoid taxes and belonging to this weird society, sounds like clear choice


----------



## Antipode

Telekinesis: You can basically do many other powers with telekinesis.


----------



## Danah

I love the '*transform your shape*' one. Swimming in the depth of the ocean, flying with my own wings or transforming in a potted plant when I want to avoid answering the doorbell... this is the most enjoyable and interesting superpower for me.

Second choice: *Teleportation*. It's so damn convenient!


----------



## gracElizabeth

Depends. Does everyone (or a few) have a superpower, or am I the only one? Do other people know I have this power or is it a secret I have to keep? Can I turn it on and off (for instance would I be constantly hearing what animals were saying/people's thoughts)? Is there some evil I need to counter or is this for everyday life?


----------



## steev1durge

I thought about invisibility, but not needing oxygen c'mon how awesome would that be? Endlessly exploring deep sea or space as long as you have something to keep you warm? Sign me up.


----------



## Quork

Super-memory for everything I read and heard. That would be brilliant.


----------



## Snow

If "not dying of old age" also means all faculties are well intact, it's a no brainer. I would be able to learn how to read minds over the centuries, travel all over the world (no need for teleporting), would end up being able to remember enough not to worry about "remembering everything I hear/see," etc. etc.

I've always thought immortality would be awesome, and have always been disappointed it's not an option. I don't fear death, but I'm annoyed about the prospect, as I will not be able to continue learning and developing at that point.


----------



## MissyThePsychoticKitten

I noticed I became very selfish after I read this question. Though I did find ways how every other power could backfire badly. I chose *healing*​ (for myself).


----------



## Falhalterra

I know invisibility is overused or something most people I know would go for if they had to choose, but I am a voyeur and this wouldn't be so odd or weird for me to have. That and I'm overly curious in general and would love to sneak around without anyone knowing.

Privacy is so overrated.  xD Kidding though...since if this were to happen to me...I wouldn't know whether to be pissed or to laugh.


----------



## PowerShell

"_Not needing to sleep, eat, drink, or use the bathroom_ "

Think how much time I'd save.


----------



## 66767

Definitely healing others. I know far too many friends with relatives who have perished due to illnesses. A particular person to whom I'm very close can't afford to visit the doctor, so it would be my honor to be able to cure him entirely.


----------



## angelicblaze

I chose invisibility.

I would use it to have peace and quiet without being pestered. I considered "healing others", but that would end badly when it got word out and people lined up and started using me as a side show cure all. If I had both then that would be great. I could turn invisible for the times that someone was just using me and not really needing a cure but just too lazy to go to the doctor, and become visible to help those who really needed it, like terminal cancer patients and debilitating diseases.


----------



## earth_is_cubic

Teleportation. 
Whenever you feel bored, just teleport away.
Whenever you are late, just teleport away.
Whenever you forget to bring something, just teleport away.
Whenever you get into troubles, just teleport away.
Whenever you are stuck, just teleport away.
Also you will also be able to explore the previously unknown places, meet new friends, and skip classes.


----------



## Damagedfinger

To remember everything read or said.

Ah, wouldn't it be wonderful if I remembered every book I have read and every word someone's said.


----------



## DDWolfie

Extroverted Inuition.


----------



## Mr. Lemon

I used to have an invisibility fantasy when I was in highschool where I'd walk into a house where a couple was having sex and do dumb shit like throw a cake between them. Or gently hit the man in the back of his head with a brick so he collapses, unconscious, on top of her mid stroke. The look on her face would be priceless. I used to laugh for HOURS thinking about that shit. But now that I'm 30 my priorities have changed. Nowdays I'd totally use invisibility to rob people. A lot.


----------



## Takadox

Telekinesis!!!

I would mess with people all day long man. Move things while the weren't looking. Pull chairs out from behind them.
Be an all around menace, you know the usual.

Maybe help people. But mostly do things that are fun.


----------



## InsaneBrain

The ability to create and manipulate electricity. Seems very useful since almost everything in our modern world requires electricity. Also, no more power outages and whenever I'm cold I'll just fire a lightning bolt at something to set it on fire and I'll be warm again. So there's no need to have the power of being able to create and manipulate fire. And it could also be used in a fight.


----------



## JTHearts

I'd like to fly so that I could go places far away without having to get in an airplane.


----------



## earth_is_cubic

But you can just teleport, and it will be faster


----------



## miscellaneous pile

Thrifty Walrus said:


> How would you use it?


I chose: heal others. I would want to heal others in a way where they could be unhindered to receive and give agape love.
I wouldn't force it on them. They would have to want it out of their own freewill and ask for it.


----------



## pond

out of the ones in the poll - teleportation. that would save so much time! but in general I'd love to be able to travel in time (and space)


----------



## GoosePeelings

I can't choose between invisibility, Shape transformation, Going through walls and teleportation. I guess teleportation is the final choice.

If I choose teleportation does everything I have on and what I carry come with me while teleportation or am I supposed to appear naked wherever I went?


----------



## Hannah Klasky

All of the above?

There are too many good ones here! But I chose flight because that has been my dream since I was little. I would dance among the clouds free of worries and gravity. Sigh

But my other choices are teleportation, healing (myself and others), invisibility, mind reading, walking through walls, and telekinesis. With these I would travel the world as the invisible do-gooder, healing the sick and helping out where I could. Maybe add super strength in there for any heavy lifting that might be needed. That would be so amazing!

(Yes, I'm an NFP, what can I say? :wink


----------



## PJay

I can't vote. I can't decide between these! They're so awesome.

*Create and manipulate fire/electricity:* I would feel so firebender. :laughing: Umm... I don't know... I'd probably just use it when I'm bored. I'd try to create forms with it or something (no, I wouldn't set something on fire).*

Read Minds: *This is the one I looked in the list immediately. I'd really love to read minds. I would mainly use it to check if people are telling me the truth. But, just a doubt: Reading minds like Edward Cullen or whenever I wanted to? I'd prefer the latter. 
*
Healing (yourself) & Healing (others): *Couldn't it be both? <:3
*
Transform your shape: *I WOULD USE THIS TO BE AN ANIMAL. Probably my main forms would be dog, cat and bird.
*
Talk to animals: *Okay, yeah. This one may come with the previous one. But I don't know if that one would allow me to talk to them as a human...


----------



## Atrej

Transform your shape.

I would be someone pretty so I don't get to worry about my self image, wouldn't be so self-conscious etc. And I'd also like to be animals, such as cats to roam around at night, birds to fly over mountains and breathe fresh air, fawns in the forests and hang out with other animals. So nice :3


----------



## AetherDays

I have always thought it would be interesting to read minds. But there were so many options to choose from


----------



## InAName

From the available choices, I selected *remember everything you've ever read or heard*. 

Just in the practical knowledge sense though...think Dr. Spencer Reid from Criminal Minds (if that means anything to anyone, that is...).


----------



## kinks

Nearsification said:


> Time Travel! Without time travel I refuse to vote!


Time control is the ultimate super power. Completely OP and useful in all situations. Thank you stranger. I commend you on your choice.


----------



## Spanks

I'm a Ditto; I can transform into you and whatever superpower you have, I claim it as my own.


----------



## hailfire

Just about anything except for being able to cure others. It's a useless power if I for whatever reason can't cure myself, and I'll be burdened with lots of people wanting me to be their miracle worker. Sure. I could profit from that, but it may not make up for my eventual lack of privacy or peace of mind mostly from the very persistent.


----------



## Inveniet

Reading minds. (But only at will)
Cause the leverage it would give you no matter what you want to do would be incredible.
Want money?
Walk around some superrich dude until he thinks everything you need to know to help yourself.
Want girls?
Just walk into a club and read minds until someone thinks they dig you.
Introduce yourself, pass all tests easily and go home.
Someone plotting against you?
No problem you will know and easily avoid their schemes.

Knowledge is power.


----------



## No Eyes

Sylar from heroes understanding or pocket dimensions would be my top picks. 

Of those listed, Pyrokinesis would be my top pick. Similar to Annie from League of Legends.


----------



## jenanoelle

Invisibility.. to understand. Imagine walking in to a room and no one knowing you were there. You could learn so many *things*!


----------



## JoyDreamer

Ah man, that was a hard choice! :laughing:

I picked teleportation because you could go have breakfast in France, get to work right on time, and beat rush hour home (Not to mention you could live anywhere and work anywhere). 
I've always wanted to go see the world, but I hate to travel. Great Wall of China? Grab the camera and go spend a couple hours exploring. Then it's off to the top of the Alps for a couple quick shots and back home to sleep in your own bed.

But I'd also love to fly, be able to heal myself and others, and be invisible... Actually, I'd like all of these. :kitteh:


----------



## DirtySocks

Transforming shape. Hella skill to freak people out  and the ones that used to make fun of you :kitteh:
Sadly i saw Teleportation after i voted


----------



## Bugs

to learn anything with an expert level of understanding and ability after just experiencing or thinking about it just once.j


----------



## action9000

I'd probably go with "Can't die of old age", assuming that refers to any condition where I would degrade due to failing organs (basically I'd be immune to life-threatening diseases) and the only thing that could kill me would be physical trauma (getting shot, falling off a building, drowning, etc). 
This also assumes that I wouldn't ever age beyond my current age.

With that power, I effectively have 
infinite money (don't need to worry about retiring. I could save for something for 50 years and it wouldn't matter.)
infinite time (don't need teleportation, super speed, time travel, etc.)
Teleportation (if it ever gets invented, say a thousand years from now, I'll be able to use it without needing a superpower).


----------



## Ghosties

Telekinesis--which doubles as flying once I'd learn how to properly concentrate.


----------



## Eckis

I picked "flight." But I would prefer atmokinesis


----------



## Rice

Super strength. I've been in so many situations where that'd be useful, plus it just sounds fun.


----------



## B00Bz

Turning poop into money.


----------



## solarei

1 huh?

Emotional matter manipulation.

Using mah emotion to manipulate matter. Seems feel-y but meh it'd work for when people piss me the heck off and end up getting three fire spewing mountains in their faces.

Sent from my Encore using Tapatalk


----------



## He's a Superhero!

I chose "healing others", but I have to say that the ability to remember everything I read was awfully tempting...I could learn new languages in hours, and memorize facts that would help with debates. Oh my! The possibilities...Please let me pick two!!

(Thirdly, I have a thing for super strength lol )


Why are so many voting for reading minds?! That's a bad idea!!


----------



## Sonyx

Either teleportation, time travel or being able to reset...to forget


----------



## VinnieBob

to change my personality type at will, sorta like @Fluff'n'Fury and @Daleks_exterminate do


----------



## johnaton smith

the power to read minds


----------



## laura palmer

predict probability? lets make the probability of me finding 100$ on the ground today 100% lets make the probability of my hair growing bleach blonde 100%
its like unlimited genie wishes but better


----------



## MelodyGirl

B00Bz said:


> Turning poop into money.


You're really stuck on this money thing, aren't you, B00bz?


----------



## B00Bz

MelodyGirl said:


> You're really stuck on this money thing, aren't you, B00bz?


I wish I weren't. Its hard not to be at my stage in life though.


----------



## popsicle

From your list I chose invisibility.

Even better than that I'd like to be able to see into the future.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

I'd love to have control over time or space..I'm fine with either one


----------



## WarriorBard

I used to be all about telekinesis. But I think super-strength is pretty cool too. I'd just love to be able to jump really high and run for miles.


----------



## zeelf

I'd choose the superpower to control random social encounters. I'm talking about those moments of _gee, I need some major breaking the ice event with this person, why can't I just run into them on the street?_ or _shit, why did I have to run into this person on this extremely good day?_


----------



## aloneinmusic

I always choose shapeshifting, because that always opens the door to so many more powers. Who needs invisibility when you can shrink to the size of a flea? Who needs teleportation when you can turn into an aeroplane?


----------



## TwinAnthos

I was stuck between flight and teleportation. I'm still going inbetween. I voted for flight, but if I could teleport others, maybe I could make good buisness and save time? On the otherhand I've always dreamed of flying...


----------



## TwinAnthos

No shapeshifting is better.


----------



## Kaylee

What about the ability to command others to do your bidding?

Manipulating electricity will have to do, I guess.


----------



## lily12

Flight. I'm imagining how cool that would feel.


----------



## Sharpnel

Time bending and Telekinesis would be so good to have, have.


----------



## SherlockHouse

I would want the power to have complete control over time and space. So yeah, basically I would be god.


----------



## Agelastos

I want anyone who looks into my eyes to see the entirety of the universe in all of its horrifying, vertiginous glory; to make them go mad from the realization of how infinitely small and utterly inconsequential they are.
That would be fun. roud:


----------



## Leaf on the Wind

There are a lot of choices presented, but my answer has always been telepathy. I'd never have to figure out what someone wants, or fumble at misreading people-ever again.

(That being said, it likely comes with the drawback of being unable to turn off the power and may end up making me even more isolated, just to get away).


----------



## AidanOfSweden

Healing both myself and others of disease, injuries, and depression.


----------



## Imaginary Friend

I was stuck between transform my shape, not needing to sleep, eat, drink or use the rest/bathroom, and remember everything I have read or heard. I finally settled with shape-shifting superpowers. Although not needing daily human functions and remembering everything I've read or heard is super convenient, I can finally feel comfortable under my skin through shifting my body shape. 

Besides feeling comfortable under my skin, I can possibly also shape-shift into anything from Cthulu to a pocket-sized dictionary. With great powers comes with terrifying consequences, so I'm interested to find out what are the cons of having shape-shifting abilities. I might lose a sense of my real identity if I shift too much? I might drain too much energy if I consistently shift without taking a break? It's a wonder.


----------



## Agelastos

Leaf on the Wind said:


> (That being said, it likely comes with the drawback of being unable to turn off the power and may end up making me even more isolated, just to get away).


But at least you'll be able to stop Jonathan from shooting himself in the clock tower.


----------



## GundamChao

I'd choose the power of healing others. Needless to say, it would aid me as a Psychiatrist in the future.

I don't just want money. I want to actually help those who come to me.


----------



## Adena

I voted shape shifting but telekinesis, time bending and mind reading would be superb as well!


----------



## Star Skywalker

Super speed!


----------



## Clyme

If I had any superpower, it'd definitely be to not have organs or any other parts of my body degenerate. Beyond that, I'd probably pick not needing to maintain my body with food or excretion. It'd save tons on financial costs.


----------



## jamaix

Remember everything I've ever read or heard. I hate forgetting things.


----------



## atenea

I voted invisibility but I would love the power of healing others too.


----------



## Serenade

Since I'm lazy, I'll go with telekinesis. Make the TV converter float to me and retrieve things with my mind x)


----------



## rosy

I voted flight roud: Although it's about 50/50 for me with flight and healing others. I would love to heal animals and people.


----------



## AI.Akane

I've choose " Not needing to sleep, eat, drink, or use the bathroom " because this would automatically turn me into a God.
Then I could develop my other powers.


----------



## Roland Khan

Omnipotence. I winz


----------



## The_Wanderer

America. I win.


----------



## Modal Soul

assuming we don't already have it (or some form of it), i'd want the superpower of free will

choosing just one from your list is impossible because that's a damn good list

i was going to choose the power to read minds but i feel like i already have a decent idea of what people are thinking/feeling 
i don't really want to know the mundane (or gruesome) details, to be honest
actually, i don't know
imagine being able to read the minds of serial killers and masterful dictators and geniuses
or dead people. what if dead people are conscious and fully aware of what/where they are and are just trapped inside their minds? just imagine how cool being able to read their minds would be
and babies
or really 'stupid' people
not stupid per se, but they're unable to properly articulate their thoughts/ideas so, to the general public, they appear stupid when, in actuality, they're undiscovered geniuses
and people with severe mental disabilities, of course. imagine all the groundbreaking discoveries you could make if you could read their minds

not needing to sleep, eat, drink, or use the bathroom seems cool, too
as long as it includes not needing to shower because i hate showering
not needing to doesn't mean you can't if you want to, right?
because eating and sleeping, i wouldn't mind doing every once in a while (i love food n naps)
unless neither will appeal to me once i don't _have_ to do them anymore?

remembering everything i've ever read/heard is crazy convenient
i hope it's selective memory, as in i can choose what i do/don't remember, because i've read/heard some stupid shit and i'd rather not waste brain space remembering those

talking to animals
some animals, based solely on their actions, seem awfully vapid so i wouldn't really want to communicate with them because they wouldn't have much to offer me, realistically speaking
it'd be cool nonetheless but i honestly don't think these animals in particular would have anything worthwhile to say? apparently turkeys are really stupid (they're also ugly and terrifying)
HOWEVER i'd love to talk to big cats and wolves and sharks and sloths and turtles and seahorses and omg
i don't know if any of you are fans of haruki murakami but in his book kafka on the shore, a character nakata can communicate with cats and it's the coolest fucking thing ever

creating and manipulating ice/fire/electricity seems awesome but i can't think of any good reasons why
well, i can
i'm just too lazy to

oooh invisibility
you could really fuck with people with that
i think scientists are developing/have developed a real life invisibility cloak type thing

TELEPORTATION
YES
there needn't be an explanation for why i think this would be infuckingcredible
i'm breaking the rules and choosing this _and_ the ability to read minds (from your list)


i have homework why aren't i doing it


----------



## Modal Soul

time travel and time manipulation are chillin
i feel like a lot of people would use them for all the wrong reasons, though
life would be boring as hell if you could easily undo all the mistakes you've ever made (which methinks is what the majority would opt for) 

super intelligence, mind control, invincibility, enhanced senses, sense danger, can tell when someone is lying
wtf dude these are so great



Nomenclature said:


> But if I had to pick, it would be the ability to learn to do something by watching it in action. Dance, roundhouse kicking, sports, sewing, cooking, FUCK YES!


yes


----------



## Modal Soul

I WANT THE ABILITY TO DRAIN OTHER PEOPLE OF THEIR SUPERPOWERS SO I CAN SOAK THEM UP AND STOCK THEM IN MY LARGE MENTAL SUPERPOWER RESERVE FOR FUTURE USE
i want to be the pokemon master of superpowers


----------



## Modal Soul

EvanR said:


> Can't die of old age,
> 
> that would mean immense accumulation of knowledge and power. It would allow for very long term investments. Also, I would be able to enjoy the technologies hundreds of years in the future.


not if i stab u u won't


----------



## Blazkovitz

Voluntary forgetting would be nice. It is strange that we can tidy up our rooms, but not our minds. And I've read and heard so much crap in the past.


----------



## IvoryRose

I voted for Healing (Others) because I'd feel that I could make a positive difference in a lot of lives. Then again, it could be a burden to have this power and not use it 24/7 because there are a LOT of people who need to be healed in the world. o~o I definitely wouldn't want people to know about my power in order to avoid being manipulated. Coming in close second for superpower choices would be Invisibility, because I've always wanted to be invisible and walk around without having a bunch of strangers stare at me. XD


----------



## Endless Rainbows

I voted for flight because it would be so darn cool to just cruise around in the air and do somersaults and what not.

And assuming you never get tired, I would fly to anywhere in the world!!


----------



## FakeLefty

Some tough choices. Any one of invisibility, teleportation, intangibility, and incredible memory sounds nice.


----------



## EMWUZX

Most definitely live forever. I would simply spend a good portion of my life finding a way to make myself invincible in other ways (lightweight bulletproof tech, cures for various diseases, etc.). Not dying of old age assumes lack of degradation, so, after awhile, regardless of IQ, I would become the most learned person on the planet. I would have quite a lot of time to accumulate power, etc. and I could eventually take over the world!

So much win!

Plus I could master all my hobbies and stuff... :tongue:


----------



## Modal Soul

Blazkovitz said:


> Voluntary forgetting would be nice. It is strange that we can tidy up our rooms, but not our minds. And I've read and heard so much crap in the past.


hey, i really like this one!

voluntary remembering would be nice, too


----------



## Afterburner

Can't decide between teleportation and remembering everything I've read/heard. 

Definitely not reading minds. That's invasive, and too much power for a mortal. My greatest fear has always been someone being able to read my mind, anyway.


----------



## CaptSwan

If possible, I'd go with a mix of "Not dying of old age" and "Healing myself". That'd render me essentially immortal; which would then allow me to learn many, many things and live through the centuries.


----------



## ephemeralparadox

I would want to be able to speak all the languages of the world.


----------



## Stasis

Telekinesis like Kenshi... or whatever Quan Chi does.


----------



## tstreb3

Obviously, the ability to live without needing oxygen. Oxygen causes our aging. Not needing it would also keep my muscles, blood, and brain extremely active, as they cannot have a depletion of oxygen.


----------



## NonyaBiznus

Super memory is probably the most practical superpower. Remember that scene in Limitless where Bradley Cooper seduces that woman just by recognizing the corner of a book she was carrying? Stuff like that would be awesome. Oh, and infinite knowledge is a good thing.

Shapeshifting would also be badass. Can't get into a club? pssh, I'm a celebrity now, let me in. Need to give an important speech but your voice sounds like a whale copulating with a dying moose? Change your voice and sound like someone more inspirational. Like Martin Luther King Jr. Or the Old Spice Guy.

Teleportation as well for obvious reasons. No more need for gas money, as well as the ability to go anywhere in the world. It would probably get a little boring over time though once you've been everywhere twice.

flight would probably be the most fun though. Cuz flying.

Ultimately I'd probably go with super memory. no chance of turning into the president for the hell of it and getting assassinated, you know?


----------



## IncoherentBabbler

Psychic holographic projection (if that's even the right way to word it)

I want to be able to communicate visually, at any distance, with only my mind.


----------



## rbbt

Mind reading would suck. There are just some things that I would rather not know.


----------



## ForestPaix

I'd love to fly.....and be invisible. I could just silently fly around the world, unseen.


----------



## SleepIsForTheWeak

Shapeshifting, because I have always wanted to be a bird and feel what it's like to glide on wind currents.

Plus having the ability to turn into a jaguar when people piss me off would be cool too.


----------



## IncoherentBabbler

ForestPaix said:


> I'd love to fly.....and be invisible. I could just silently fly around the world, unseen.


Shapeshifting into an insect would cover that. Granted, you wouldn't travel very fast.


----------



## love.script

I have been upset my entire life with the concepts of having to eat, drink, sleep, and remove bodily wastes. If I could rid myself of all four of these things, I would feel so much more comfortable. This was my vote. I cannot even believe it was on this list. That is crazy someone else would feel to put that in the list.  x


----------



## Lasanha

Talking to human folks can be hard sometimes. It would be great to have animals to talk to. Also, I'm curious about what my pets think. If we could communicate properly I would grant them more liberties.


----------



## allergy

I chose telekinesis. I'd never have to get a step-stool to reach stuff on high shelves.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

The ability to manipulate reality itself at a subatomic level.


----------



## snail

Breathing without oxygen would certainly alleviate a lot of my panic at times when my throat feels swollen or my chest feels tight. I wouldn't have to worry so much about dying in my sleep from not breathing, since it would happen anyhow.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Of the options on the poll, I would choose not needing to eat/sleep/etc. That ought to set me apart from mortal humans.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

The ability to manipulate time or manipulate physical reality on a large scale.

Example: @ 38:45 - 40:20


----------



## slugisen

Being able to stop time would be awesome. Especially for an ENTP!


----------



## dexysmidnight

invisibility. So that I could watch people secretly. *creep*


----------



## VinnieBob

dexysmidnight said:


> invisibility. So that I could watch people secretly. *creep*


is your real name Irene or Ilene [I forgot the words ]
and are you a midnight runner?


----------



## dexysmidnight

vinniebob said:


> is your real name Irene or Ilene [I forgot the words ]
> and are you a midnight runner?


Haha, my name is not Eileen (unfortunetly.) But I love the song and the band.


----------



## NomadLeviathan

Flight. 
Just let me go.


----------



## SaltyCrackshot

WHAT? No Mind Control? Mind Control FTW!


----------

